
Reach in and touch objects in videos with “Interactive Dynamic Video” - triplesec
http://news.mit.edu/2016/touching-objects-in-videos-with-interactive-dynamic-video-0802
======
triplesec
I'm told the BBC has been doing this kind of thing for a while too.
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/rd/blog/2013-08-object-broadcasting-
nut...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/rd/blog/2013-08-object-broadcasting-nuts-bolts)

